# Fractal Design Venturi HF-14



## John_Wick (20. Juni 2016)

Ich möchte für mein Phanteks Enthoo Pro neue Gehäuselüfter. Es sind noch die Lüfter ab Werk verbaut. Diese sind mir zu laut und haben kein gutes Lautstärke/Leistungsverhältnis besonders der große 200mm in der Front nicht. Ich möchte drei von diesen hier kaufen und einbauen:

Fractal Design Venturi HF-14 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Einer hinten der die Luft aus dem Gehäuse befördert und 2 vorne welche die Luft reinsaugen. Vorne bin ich mir aber nicht sicher ob diese Lüfter dafür geeignet sind, da hier nämlich ein Staubfilter sitzt. Kann ich für vorne trotzdem zwei Venturi HF-14 nehmen oder sollte ich da lieber 2 Lüfter mit nem höheren statischen Druck nehmen wie z.B.

Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Juni 2016)

Nein du brauchst keinen hohen statischen Druck


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Juni 2016)

John_Wick schrieb:


> ...Einer hinten der die Luft aus dem Gehäuse befördert und 2 vorne welche die Luft reinsaugen. ...


Nimm vier, vorne 2x, hinten 1x, oben hinten 1x

Und ja, die Fractal Venturi sind aktuell der empfehlenswerteste Lüfter.
Dein eingesetzte Staubfilter ist relativ offenporig und erzeugt keine
nennenswerte Druckdifferenz. Siehe Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: http://www.technic3d.com/thumbnails...14/details/phanteks_enthoo_pro_gehaeuse_3.JPG


----------



## John_Wick (20. Juni 2016)

Okay das hat mir sehr geholfen. Danke!
Es werden dann vier. Soll ich die low rpm Adapter mit anschließen oder es sein lassen? Mein Board AsRock Z170 Extreme 7+ hat nur einen 3 Pin Anschluss und neben zwei CPU Fan Anschlüssen noch 4 weitere 4 Pin. Da können die 3 Pin von den Lüftern auch drauf und dann per Spannung im BIOS regeln. Oder lieber alle an den Lüfter Hub vom Phanteks Case und dann per pwm ans Board?


----------



## Fafafin (20. Juni 2016)

John_Wick schrieb:


> Okay das hat mir sehr geholfen. Danke!
> Es werden dann vier. Soll ich die low rpm Adapter mit anschließen oder es sein lassen? Mein Board AsRock Z170 Extreme 7+ hat nur einen 3 Pin Anschluss und neben zwei CPU Fan Anschlüssen noch 4 weitere 4 Pin. Da können die 3 Pin von den Lüftern auch drauf und dann per Spannung im BIOS regeln. Oder lieber alle an den Lüfter Hub vom Phanteks Case und dann per pwm ans Board?


Die HF-14 kannst nicht mit PWM regeln. Du musst dich vor dem Kauf schon festlegen, ob PWM oder nicht.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Juni 2016)

Klemm sie an den PWM-Hub, weil Gehäuselüfter können eh alle gleich schnell laufen. Einzelne Reglung ist nicht nötig.

Zur Erklärung an Leute die den PWM Hub nicht kennen: Der Name ist etwas irreführend. Der wird zwar an einen PWM Anschluss angeschlossen, aber an den Hub selbst kommen 3-Pin Lüfter. Der Hub genereiert abhängig von dem PWM Signal eine SPannung an die angeschlossenen Lüfter. Es ist also kein PWM Verteiler.


----------



## John_Wick (21. Juni 2016)

Wenn ich das also richtig verstanden habe schließe ich alle Lüfter an den Hub an weils bequemer und einfacher ist anstatt jeden einzeln an einen Anschluss am Board zu stecken. Und Der Hub kommt dann ans Board und dann kann ich ne Spannung festlegen z.B. 7V und dann laufen alle Lüfter am Hub mit 7V. Ist das so richtig? Nachteil wäre hierbei, dass ich nicht die Drehzahl von allen Lüftern auslesen kann sondern mir immer nur eine Angezeigt wird. Aber das ist zu vernachlässigen.

Eine andere Sache: Wenn ich die 4 Lüfter per Hub ans Board anschließe ist das nicht etwas viel für einen Anschluss? Wie viel Watt verträgt so ein 4 Pin Anschluss am Board? Per Sata ne extra Stromleitung an den Hub anschließen will ich nicht, da dann alle Lüfter mit 12V laufen. Das könnte dann etwas lauter werden.


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Juni 2016)

Kleine richtigstellung: Der Hub bekommt einen PWM Puls. Du gibst dem Hub also nicht 7V um ihn zu regeln, sondern z.b. 50% PWM. Daraus macht der Hub dann eine Spannung für die Lüfter. Deswegen muss er auch an einen PWM fähigen Anschluss, nicht alle Hersteller verbauen durchgehend PWM an den 4 Pin, wenn du mir dein Board nennst, kann ich dir da mehr Infos geben.
Da du ja nur baugleiche Lüfter an den Hub klemmst reicht es doch wenn du nur eine Drehzahl auslesen kannst, du weißt ja, dass die alle gleich schnell drehen 

Bei aktuellen Boards sind 4 Lüfter erstmal kein Problem, die können bis zu 1A/12W liefern. Wenn der SATA Stromanschluss genutzt wird, lassen sich die Lüfter aber dennoch regeln, das ist etwas missverständlich im Handbuch ausgedrückt. Habe den Hub selbst hier


----------



## John_Wick (21. Juni 2016)

~60% Drehzahl reichen bei den Venturi-HF 14 denke ich.

Ich habe ein AsRock Z170 Extreme 7+ Board. Also kann ich den Hub auch mit Strom vom SATA Kabel versorgen um den Anschluss am Board zu entlasten? Lohnt sich aber nicht wenn du sagst der Anschluss kann 12W ab.


----------



## Meroveus (21. Juni 2016)

John_Wick schrieb:


> ~60% Drehzahl reichen bei den Venturi-HF 14 denke ich.



Ja 60% Drehzahl reichen locker bei den Lüftern, sie befördern damit immer noch mehr als genug Luft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juni 2016)

John_Wick schrieb:


> Okay das hat mir sehr geholfen. Danke!
> Es werden dann vier. Soll ich die low rpm Adapter mit anschließen oder es sein lassen? Mein Board AsRock Z170 Extreme 7+ hat nur einen 3 Pin Anschluss und neben zwei CPU Fan Anschlüssen noch 4 weitere 4 Pin. Da können die 3 Pin von den Lüftern auch drauf und dann per Spannung im BIOS regeln. Oder lieber alle an den Lüfter Hub vom Phanteks Case und dann per pwm ans Board?


Du kannst auch alle vier 3-PIN Lüfter an den einen Mainboardanschluss anschließen, der gibt 1A ab, also 12W Leistung.


----------



## John_Wick (21. Juni 2016)

Hab mich vertan. Das Board hat nur vier Chassis  4 Pin Anschlüsse und zwei 4 Pin CPU. Es hat keinen 3 Pin Anschluss aber das macht ja nichts man kann ja ne 3 Pin auf 4 Pin stecken. Was ist denn jetzt am sinnvollsten:
Die Lüfter an ein Y Kabel mit vier Anschlüssen ans Board klemmen oder mit dem Hub vom Gehäuse? Habe gelesen der Hub taugt nicht viel und die Lüfter lassen sich damit kaum regeln.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juni 2016)

John_Wick schrieb:


> Hab mich vertan. Das Board hat nur vier Chassis  4 Pin Anschlüsse und zwei 4 Pin CPU. Es hat keinen 3 Pin Anschluss aber das macht ja nichts man kann ja ne 3 Pin auf 4 Pin stecken. Was ist denn jetzt am sinnvollsten:
> Die Lüfter an ein Y Kabel mit vier Anschlüssen ans Board klemmen oder mit dem Hub vom Gehäuse? Habe gelesen der Hub taugt nicht viel und die Lüfter lassen sich damit kaum regeln.


Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du die 3-PIN Lüfter über das Mainboard regeln kannst? Wenn es geht, mach es.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Juni 2016)

Bei ASRock hat man eigentlich das "Smart Fan Speed Control" Feature. Das heißt, theoretisch sollte sowohl Spannung als auch PWM regelbar sein. Wie weit im Einzelnen, das müsste man dann untersuchen...


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Juni 2016)

John_Wick schrieb:


> Hab mich vertan. Das Board hat nur vier Chassis  4 Pin Anschlüsse und zwei 4 Pin CPU. Es hat keinen 3 Pin Anschluss aber das macht ja nichts man kann ja ne 3 Pin auf 4 Pin stecken. Was ist denn jetzt am sinnvollsten:
> Die Lüfter an ein Y Kabel mit vier Anschlüssen ans Board klemmen oder mit dem Hub vom Gehäuse? Habe gelesen der Hub taugt nicht viel und die Lüfter lassen sich damit kaum regeln.



also hab mit dem hub die 3pin silent wings von unter 200rpm bis maximum geregelt


----------



## John_Wick (22. Juni 2016)

Okay dann bestelle ich mir vier Venturi HF14 und betreibe sie über den Hub. Alternativ kann ich sie immernoch ans Board anschließen. Falls es mit der Reduzierung der Drehzahl nicht so klappen will kommen die Low RPM Adapter zum Einsatz.

Auf meinem Board sind alle FAN Header PWM fähig. Ich kann also Den Hub überall dranhängen und alles sollte problemlos regelbar sein. Da ich zwei CPU Fan Header habe und nur einen für meinen Alpenföhn Olymp verwende werde ich den zweiten für den Hub nehmen. Die vier Chassis Fan Header bleiben somit arbeitslos.


----------



## Timeris (3. Juli 2016)

Ich nutze diesen Thread für meine Frage einfach mal weiter:

Macht es eurer Erfahrung nach Sinn Lüfter mit hohem Luftdurchsatz und Lüfter mit hohem Luftdruck zur Gehäusekühlung zu kombinieren? Also bspw. 2 Venturi HP-14 in die Front und 2 Venturi HF-14 hinten/oben? 

Und weiß jemand wie sich der Venturi HP-14 auf einem Prozessorkühler schlägt?


----------



## Narbennarr (3. Juli 2016)

BLeib beim Gehäuse bei Lüftern mit hohem durchsatz, die sind in der regel leiser. Lüfter mir viel Druck haben oft eine dröhnende Charakteristik, eben wie eine Turbine.
Die Venturi HP haben leider ein recht starkes Klackern


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juli 2016)

Timeris schrieb:


> Macht es eurer Erfahrung nach Sinn Lüfter mit  hohem Luftdurchsatz und Lüfter mit hohem Luftdruck zur Gehäusekühlung zu  kombinieren? Also bspw. 2 Venturi HP-14 in die Front und 2 Venturi  HF-14 hinten/oben?


Das ist doch völlig egal. Der hohe Druck resultiert aus großen Flügel. Der erhöht den Luftwiderstand, 
macht Krach aber minimiert nicht den Durchfluss.

Lies Dir diesen Test durch und staune. Vergiss Lüfter mit angeblich hohem statischen Druck:
Lufter fur Radiatoren von Wasserkuhlungen im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Juli 2016)

Der Test wird ja in letzter Zeit gerne als Beispiel genommen, aber ein ST30 mit 30mm und so wenig FPI ist echt ein ungünstiges Beispiel.
Nimmt man zum beispiel einen Shadow Rock 2 mit 12cm Lamellen bei ~1.5mm Abstand, bringt ein F12 auf 1450 rpm exakt die gleichen Temps wie der Pure Wings auf 1750 rpm  Anderes beispiel wären die druckstabilen eLoops auf Radiatoren ab 45mm die dann mal eben 2 Grad besser fahren als die sehr guten A14. Bei dünnen Towern, oder Lamellen von 3mm Abstand ist der Druck hingegen total egal.

Ist alles relativ!


----------



## Meroveus (4. Juli 2016)

Timeris schrieb:


> Ich nutze diesen Thread für meine Frage einfach mal weiter:
> 
> Macht es eurer Erfahrung nach Sinn Lüfter mit hohem Luftdurchsatz und Lüfter mit hohem Luftdruck zur Gehäusekühlung zu kombinieren? Also bspw. 2 Venturi HP-14 in die Front und 2 Venturi HF-14 hinten/oben?
> 
> Und weiß jemand wie sich der Venturi HP-14 auf einem Prozessorkühler schlägt?



Ich denke mal du hattest die Idee, mit den Intake Lüftern (mit hohem Druck) die Luft gezielt an die Komponenten zu bringen und sie mit hohem Luftfördervolumen wieder aus dem Gehäuse raus zu bringen (wo ein gezielter Luftstrom ja egal wäre). Allerdings muss ich dich enttäuschen. Einen gezielten Luftstrom (oder Airflow) in diesem Sinne gibt es nicht, dafür sind Gehäuse zu undicht, zu viele Dinge (wie die Hardware selbst, Kabel, Festplattenkäfige, etc.) im Weg, um sowas zu ermöglichen. 

Das einzige was so etwas ermöglichen würde, wären Lufttunnel (stell dir das wie ein Röhrensystem vor). Deshalb sind Lüfter mit hohem Luftfördervolumen, im Gehäuse immer zu bevorzugen, da die Luft im Gehäuse eh macht was sie will.

Wie sich der HP-14 an einem CPU Kühler schlägt, liegt am Kühler selbst. Sollte er sehr dick sein und / oder einen dichten Lammellenabstand haben, wird er sich besser schlagen als Lüfter mit geringem statischen Druck (unter Berücksichtigung gleicher Drehzahlen / Luftförderleistung) . Sollte der Kühler eher dünn sein und / oder einen großen Lammellenabstand haben, wird er keine Vorteile bringen. Das gilt auch für den Einsatz an Radiatoren.


----------



## Timeris (4. Juli 2016)

Alles klar, vielen Dank für die Antworten. Dann werden demnächst 4 HF-14 bestellt und gut ist.


----------



## John_Wick (11. Juli 2016)

Kann man die Fractal Venturi HF-14 auch gut als Front Lüfter in folgendem Gehäuse verwenden?

Fractal Design Define R5 Blackout Edition mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Staubfilter in der Front ist ja relativ fein. Kann man den Venturi da noch ohne Probleme verwenden oder braucht es da einen Lüfter mit höherem statischen Druck?


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Juli 2016)

Du stellst ja nach 3 Seiten Antworten die gleiche Frage quasi nochmal


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. Juli 2016)

Ja, man kann sie saugend verwenden.
Bei einem höheren Luftdurchsatz und auf unmittelbarem Abstand wird allerdings jeder Lüfter lauter werden. Das sollte man sich klar machen.
Sofern man die Drehzahlen regelt, dürfte es aber kein größeres Problem darstellen.

Bezüglich dem statischen Druck:
habe letztens mal einen HF-14 gegen einen NF-A14 saugend verglichen. Der Venturi hat unmittelbar am Gitter weniger Verwirbelungen verursacht.
Denke mal, dass die größeren Schaufeln des Noctua da einfach für stärkere Abrisse sorgen, als es bei den kleinen Schaufeln des HF der Fall ist.


----------



## John_Wick (11. Juli 2016)

Ja ich denke mal die Lüfter sollen mit 7V laufen.
Dann sollte das ja kein Problem darstellen.

@Narbennarr
Ich weiß aber diesmal handelt es sich ja um ein anderes Gehäuse mit feinem Staubfilter, daher wollte ich mich auch in diesem Fall vergewissern.


----------



## Meroveus (12. Juli 2016)

John_Wick schrieb:


> Der Staubfilter in der Front ist ja relativ fein. Kann man den Venturi da noch ohne Probleme verwenden



Ja



> oder braucht es da einen Lüfter mit höherem statischen Druck?



Nein


----------

